

Microsoft Plans single operating system - hussainbzu
http://www.technomixx.com/microsoft-plans-single-operating-system/
On the occasion of Microsoft's Worldwide Partner Conference Andy Lee, president of the Windows Mobile, said that a "single ecosystem" could arise for PCs, phones, .
======
nextparadigms
So are they ditching the Windows Phone OS, then?

